
Annoucing the Merb open source book - qhoxie
http://merbist.com/2008/12/04/annoucing-the-merb-open-source-book/
======
SingAlong
Great news qhoxie. And yes I agree that the wiki, docs etc have to be made
better.

IMHO it should be started from the basics instead of being a plain collection
of cookbook recipes

